# New Nano Vase - Need plant and light suggestions!



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello.

I'm currently setting up a 2.25 gallon tall glass vase for some shrimp after seeing this thread:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/148229-4-gallon-cylindrical-nano-forest.html

I need some advice on plants and lighting. I need a light to keep some low to medium light plants healthy. Not really looking for growth, but just to keep them alive and happy.

*Tank:*
Glass Vase - 18" deep/tall and 8.5" across.

*Filter*
Elite Mini

*Potential plants I'm debating:* I think I want a tall plant that won't take up a lot of room.
Vallisneria...
Echinodorus...
Moss (weeping?) for the wood.

*For sure...*
Anubias nana
Java fern 
Maybe Bacopa.

*Light*

I'm looking at this light on ebay:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400244787269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

or some sort of desk lamp from Ikea might work, which is what I am using currently.
JANSJÖ Work lamp - IKEA

This is where I'm at right now. It's not much to look at.










Suggestions are appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

This is wonderful.
I am a newbie to the hobby, so I couldnt name any plants off hand.
But I have surfed alot of the aquarium forums out there, and little nanos like this intrigue me.
I would suggest some sort of simple moss for the bottom, and possible to attatch to other portions of the stick.
And then something tall growing, yet bushy for the back of the vase.
Im not sure what you have options to as far as it being a small tank, and lighting for certain plants, but thats the route I would try to go.
Something that the shrimp will enjoy playing in. 
Maybe possibly having more fun than they anticipate 

Looks wicked so far, cant wait to see it grow.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

This is a neat nano setup.Nice piece of manzanita too! I dont think the space permits the vallisnera or echinodorus to grow to its full potential.You would also need a bit more substrate for the echinodorus, as its roots need plenty of space to spread out.The rest of the plants on your list should be ok.Nice pic,thanks for sharing and keep us posted!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Where'd you get that vase? 

That's wicked. Takes up so little room, I could probably set one up without Irene getting mad.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe cryptocoryne? And perhaps dwarf val or corkscrew val? Could potentially try water sprite/wisteria too I suppose, although I don't think any of those plants would get much more than 8-10 inches. Not certain how that would work out though. i think moss would be the best route out of what's been suggested so far.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Where'd you get that vase?
> 
> That's wicked. Takes up so little room, I could probably set one up without Irene getting mad.


WINNERS  for $19 They had bigger regular cylinders, but the shape of this intrigued me. It fits perfectly on my desk without taking too much room.

This is the latest update. 









The gold white clouds are there temporarily until I find a cheap 10 gallon or I find the 12 gallon ling tank I've always wanted. I'm going to move them out because the tank just doesn't have enough room for them to zoom around. I think I might get some yellow shrimp soon or a dwarf cray or possible move in some of my chili rasboras. Though the filter creates a slight cyclone effect so it might be too strong of a current for them.

The vals have been in there for about 2 weeks now. I've noticed the tips turning brown possibly related to not enough light? I'm looking into other lighting options, such as this one: http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/sm...-32-led-s.html Anyone have experience with this light? I'm afraid it may be too blue for my taste.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Atom said:


> WINNERS  for $19 They had bigger regular cylinders, but the shape of this intrigued me. It fits perfectly on my desk without taking too much room.
> 
> This is the latest update.
> 
> ...


pretty sweet little set-up


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Atom,

Very impressive and nicely planted! Iam really intrigued by this little nano setup, and now got some ideas running through my head of starting one of my own! With the vals and other plants,you could add a pinch of some ferts,and upgrade your lighting as you were mentioning.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

LOVE IT!  I wish I hadnt of used Mopane wood in mine, its all yellow now! But thats all my LFS had.

Hey, what kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sanctum38 said:


> LOVE IT!  I wish I hadnt of used Mopane wood in mine, its all yellow now! But thats all my LFS had.
> 
> Hey, what kind of wood did you use?


I was worried about using Mopani wood myself because of all the leeching and they would take up too much space in my vase.

I'm using manzanita. I was going for the branchy look. I have since added a thinner stick and a short stubby one at the bottom. Should update soon.

The vals are actually growing...well some of them.


----------

